

The Fail Fund - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/07/11/the-fail-fund/

======
blacktar
I'd like to see questions like: What I learned. What I did wrong. What I would
do again. What I would do differently. How the next gig is going to be
different. What insane acts of self-sacrifice or creative ingenuity they
committed to keep their ship afloat.

------
c1sc0
I purposely held back in the blog post because I wanted to spark a discussion.
What kind of questions would you like to see on the Fail Fund's application
form?

------
puja108
What about the new idea, do they have to already have one or is just having
failed (properly) and learned from it enough?

~~~
c1sc0
Is it even possible for a _true_ entrepreneur _not_ to have a new idea? I
don't think a lack of ideas is the problem.

~~~
puja108
That's true! But that's exactly why I think maybe asking for the "failed" to
tell about their new idea(s) would help identifying those true entrepreneurs!

